# tokidoki (i think its the fall collection)



## MzEmo (Aug 24, 2006)

I just got this bag today at macys. i love it so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. its very spacy. it was $160 but i had 20% off even though this just arrived two days ago. i was amazed with all the people who were looking at the tokidoki bags. i saw a woman who bought all off the diff styles they had. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what do you guys think about it?


----------



## cupcakekiss (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG I LOVE IT!!! i think it's cuter than the current playground theme.... so is this style available at all macys now???? please please please hehehe


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 24, 2006)

it's cute! i like that print more then the summer one! i love the little robot keychain!

most people are buying it in bulk so they can sell them, they're going for double or triple the normal price on ebay


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcakekiss* 
_OMG I LOVE IT!!! i think it's cuter than the current playground theme.... so is this style available at all macys now???? please please please hehehe_

 
they are selling them at macys now in all of the styles they have for this print but if you guys want em you guys should go asap because they were running out at the macys i go to.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 24, 2006)

that is SO cute!!!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 25, 2006)

Aww, how cute is that?!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 25, 2006)

OMG, I want one!


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 25, 2006)

i love lesportsac ugggh lovee ittt


----------



## ladybugz07 (Aug 25, 2006)

I love the Lesportsac Tokidoki bags!  So cute!!!  Good thing you got it while it was still available.  They're going pretty high on ebay right now...  I really want the solid black, but there's no Macy's near me.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 30, 2006)

darn you lovely girls getting me into stuff i would have never looked at before... or wasnt aware of... i think its uber cute! i want =(


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 30, 2006)

one more question, do you know if they have any planners? i want one for schooool! thanks!


----------

